# Story: James in Waiparous



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have recently completed my first story of the journey of a single guy from being a normal guy doing normal guy things to being a normal guy going through hell and how he deals with it all.

*Warning:* There are some subjects touched-on in the story that may cause some people to quit reading in anger and want to delete it - keep reading cause it might just get better and it might just get worse as well! My test-readers have responded that it is good even though they had troubles with certain chapters ...

Without further introductions ...


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Good story, it is nice to see a few boundries pushed, And of course , i could relate to the location very well, keep it up.:congrat:


----------



## Donald (Sep 1, 2010)

*about Waipairous*

It started out as a good read for a prepper minded person but then turned into a fantasy for a sexually deprived person. I hope you washed your hands after you wrote it.................Donald


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Tirediron said:


> Good story, it is nice to see a few boundries pushed, And of course , i could relate to the location very well, keep it up.:congrat:


I concur, it was great seeing some of the standard beliefs being challenged in your story.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Definitely a different read than most of the other SHTF stories out there. Overall I liked it but I'd also have to concur with the previous comments so far.

Without trying to give anything away here are a few of my random thoughts. The pictures were a nice touch at the beginning, but then through out the rest I was looking for more as they really helped set the location. The end did seem to come on pretty abruptly. I was happy that it wasn't some rich dude throwing around millions and that you didn't spend 5 pages just discussing Barrett M82's and all the options available for them.

A good read that you need to go into open minded AND to remember that these are fictional stories.:congrat: Just the fact that it doesn't read like most of the others is a plus in my opinion.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll respond to some of the comments posted so far:

TiredIron, thank you.

Donald, what you see as a fantasy for a deprived person is reality for many people. Not every relationship is one guy and one gal having a family, with a very high divorce-rate many children have two sets of parents raising them (_my grandson has a wonderful mother / step-father and has a "sperm-donor" for a father who didn't care to spend any time during my grandson's first year of life and has since decided that drugs and jail are more interesting than raising a family_). With so many spouses cheating and making more babies through their trysts, there are lots of half-brothers/half-sisters. There are also couples that cannot have children due to medical issues and they will bring into their relationship a surrogate - if you read the bible, there is a story about a guy and gal who are getting quite old and God promises them a child. She tells her hubby to get her servant preggy so that they'll have a child.

mn_Homesteader, thank you.

CulexPipiens, thank you. While my story is fiction, many of the situations written in the story are reality, situations that I have seen first-hand (happened to myself), situations that happened to friends or situtions that I have read-about in the local newspapers. I had thought about putting more pictures in, but, I don't have any personal pictures that I can share of the bikes/vehicles or houses written about in the story and I will not put pictures in of my friends. The first picture on the title-page is of part of the trail-system in Waiparous and the second picture is of Margret Lake where the "first meeting" happened.

Here are a couple of videos of things happening in Waiparous from years past:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

It is funny how if something has been done one way long enough it becomes the right way. Polygamy if all partners are equal is a far healthier life for a child than the afore mention empregnate and escape program that so many people are on these days. And the multi partner synerio may be nessicary to repopulate the planet after SHTF, who knows ??

Definately keep writing Naekid you do it well.:congrat:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

As my husband likes to say, the divorce-remarry-divorce-remarry cycle people go through in a lot of cases is nothing more than sequential polygamy, and it's hard on kids. What's so much more acceptable about marriages where one partner has someone on the side? An affair or a mistress? No one raises a big alarm over that! Not to mention all the casual sex that is not only accepted nowdays but seems to be expected. 

In my opinion, there can be good polygamy, when all involved are willing and loving partners and the children are raised in a loving, nurturing environment. It's not always about sex/lust.

It takes a lot to write these stories, more than most people who've never written one would think. I enjoyed the story and thought the quality of the writing (plot, descriptions, dialogue, etc.) was good. 

Tolerance means to accept other's ideas without judgement or criticism, and a lot of us like to think we're toleran,t when we only feel that way when people think like we do, or within what we find acceptable.

While I don't see myself being in the type of marrital situation in this story, I'm glad naekid wrote it and felt accepted enough on this forum to post the story.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

gypsysue said:


> As my husband likes to say, the divorce-remarry-divorce-remarry cycle people go through in a lot of cases is nothing more than sequential polygamy, and it's hard on kids.


GS I think that is also called Serial Monogomy. I read a scifi story years ago (I think it was written by Isaac Asimov) where term-contract-marriages were described as a five-year contract, no-mess seperation if the partners choose or they can renew the contract for five more years. I think that it is an interesting concept - don't know if it would work for me ...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Well ... NaeKid

All I can say is, I have chores to do!  Dang it!  (which I was late getting to this morning!) 

Once I started reading, I could not stop.... Great story. :2thumb:


----------



## Concretin (Mar 26, 2010)

I liked it NaeKid. It is refreshing to read a story where the prepper isn't uber rich. As for polygamy, if it works for those in the marriage who am I to comment. Remember, critics are insufferable, even when they're right.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Hey Kid!*

*Glad to see you got it done bro since I've stopped taking all your time editing my stuff you have time !

I had no problem with the Poly life style ! I've seen it work well and I've seen the standard marriage fail way to often... whatever works... I knew a man one time with 4 wives and 12 kids, fed em all, provided a home for each and loved them all and they were all happy... who's to say it's wrong?

I did get lost in all the gear head stuff but I'm a gun head so each to his own..

As for the Neg comments... screw em! if they don't like it don't read it.. it's like going to a strip club and bitching about the naked ladies.. we all control our own space... I detest those who think their personal moral issues should control MY life...

HB *


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I think that it is funny that the focus of many comments is the poly-portion of the story - that wasn't supposed to be the main-focus, it was supposed to be an answer to three people's biggest problem - all three wanted children, one couldn't make them and one had troubles finding someone to make them with.

I am totally surprised that I haven't had more comments about the accidents, the attempted theft of the BOV or even the final disaster in my story .... and how my main character had dealt with those issues. I tried to put some humour into the story with quotes from some of my favorite movies and was hoping that someone would reply that they laughed out loud at some of them, just as I was laughing as I was writing them in.


----------



## Donald (Sep 1, 2010)

*My reply...........*

Naekid.....1:You and the senior members state that ya'll don't want people trying to force control and their morales on you yet Isn't that what you are doing to me? 2:You ask for comments yet ya'll apparently do not want them unless they are flatteriing you. 3o all of you live in the same trailer park and is there not a Bible or a Church in there. 4. Remember, when civilization 
breaks down we still have our Christian obligations to each and to God.
Donald...............
P.S. forgive my cynacism but it comes to the front when you are ganged up on...............:gaah:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

@ Donald I never meant my comments :"It is funny how if something has been done one way long enough it becomes the right way" to poke at you beliefs or to deminish you input what so ever. 

@Naekid I expect humourous things from a man who welds with no clothes on.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Donald said:


> Naekid.....1:You and the senior members state that ya'll don't want people trying to force control and their morales on you yet Isn't that what you are doing to me? 2:You ask for comments yet ya'll apparently do not want them unless they are flatteriing you. 3o all of you live in the same trailer park and is there not a Bible or a Church in there. 4. Remember, when civilization
> breaks down we still have our Christian obligations to each and to God.
> Donald...............
> P.S. forgive my cynacism but it comes to the front when you are ganged up on...............:gaah:


*Well Donald I'll be the bad guy here... you have 8 posts so you ain't been here long nuff to really have an understanding of the folks in here.. somaybe I can help..probably not but I'll try...

# 1.... nobody is trying to control anything about you.. see Donald nobody knocked on your door and begged you to join this forum...your surely welcome !! but you came of your own "free will" don't like the channel? change it...

# 2... I told NK what I thought, wasn't flattering him a bit... and as for his writing , how in the hell can I complain about his when I write and say what I want and he don't try to push his moral beliefs on me..

#3... Uh, was the trailer park a slam ?... if one lives in a trailer park does that mean they are beneath you? Does having a church in ones trailer park make one a better person ? or a bible?....

In my experience most people who would make that comment should remember the part about casting the first stone.... think? I could go off on your "implied" moral superiority but I think I'll let "Him" be the judge of it.. as for me I don't care.

I like almost everybody in here have some form of belief in a Godly being... I enjoy sitting in the sun, on a nice boulder listening to the birds and yes even the bees... knowing there is some design by a high power then I to all this.. that's good nuff for me... and ya know it must be for God too coz a lot of the time he sits on that rock with me...

I don't care if you or anybody else for that matter wants to get nekid, slather their bodies with veggie oil and roll in cracker crumbs and pray to the "Great Shake and bake God "don't care and sure as hell don't wanna watch it.. do what ya want when ya want and enjoy it as you want...just don't preach it in here..

#4......Donald I admire your feelings on what you believe after the fall... and I think it's your right to feel that way...I believe it will get you "un-done " in the end... as well as those who count on you to protect them... and yes there will be a better place after....but think about your wife...daughters... maybe their better life won't come as fast as yours.. think Godly thoughts but keep your rifle loaded Donald... your first duty comes to your family.. don't get them killed trying to be a Saint...

Sorry Donald as a rule I don't "preach" to folks who make a point of comments like yours, but I felt you were out of line and needed to be told so...gently.... you are welcome here, and we all hope you learn from the things you read here... add to it where you can... but leave the preaching in the church...

One last thing..IF your really a prepper... and a christian, would you send me a map of your stash of goods, coz when you Rapture, I'm gonna need em!!..  ...not coz I ain't a Christian, but coz I ain't going.. I figger those who remain behind get to kill bad guys for God and that's a win win...

Have a good hereafter !!

OH I would sign off as a Heathen but then the Heathens will come out and beat me up... since yea we do have some of them.. and some Fairy's.. and I think a troll or two...as I said we all gotz our Godly figures we count on...[*


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> OH I would sign off as a Heathen but then the Heathens will come out and beat me up... since yea we do have some of them.. and some Fairy's.. and I think a troll or two...as I said we all gotz our Godly figures we count on...[


Oh, I won't beat you up for calling yourself a Heathen, since I know you do not mean it in a negative way any longer. Oh, and Donald, please let us know the that location, so HB, myself and other can split it once you are gone!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

mn_homesteader said:


> Oh, I won't beat you up for calling yourself a Heathen, since I know you do not mean it in a negative way any longer. Oh, and Donald, please let us know the that location, so HB, myself and other can split it once you are gone!


*Hay!!! I saw him first!! don't horn in on my gig!!...&%*))&$ damn heathens...!! ...find yer own mark....er uh... ahh chit!...fine we can split the loot..but you Heathens best show up when it's shooting time.... AND! while we are at it..I don't mind the dancing nekid under the full moon but 
knock off the steel drums!!! and leave the Trolls out of it..!
Damn hood is going to....? hell ??....Heck?.... *


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> but you Heathens best show up when it's shooting time....


Remember, my type of Heathen meaning Asatru came from viking heritage, so the violence will not be an issue!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

mn_homesteader said:


> Remember, my type of Heathen meaning Asatru came from viking heritage, so the violence will not be an issue!


Well.... bring a gun..not an AX....
and again...no Trolls.. leave the Fairy's at home too... silly pointy toed shoes...


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Y'all would be SO much fun if we could all meet somewhere, someday, around a huge campfire and listen to all the b.s.! 

It's good for our discussions on here when people feel safe stating their opinions, whether it's Donald, mn_homesteader, hozay, naekid, myself, or whoever. The only time it goes bad is if we can't disagree without criticizing each other. I think we've handled it pretty well here, deflecting it from getting too touchy. 

Life is like ordering at a restaurant. We'd all order and enjoy something different. Am I better because I'd savor the cheesecake (which my husband dislikes!) and he savors the pickles (which I hate)? But I still like hanging out with him and value what he has to say (and eat!)!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

OMG!!! You guys are makin' me piss my panties as I am laughin' and rollin' around!!! 

I would love to meet a bunch of you around a campfire and share a beer or whiskey or rum or .... and just sit back and enjoy all the bs'ing that would go on and just laugh the night away. Gotta love ya'll!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Finally getting around to reading some stories again. :melikey:

For those that didn't like it, well... If you go to a movie and find that you don't like it, you get up and walk out. Works for a book too.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

:threadbump:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I got a question for those who read my story - how many minutes or hours or days did it take you to read it? I am a very quick reader, so, I thought it was a "short story" .... how would you all rate the length overall?


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

I read it on a 12 hour shift while deployed. It was a slow night and nothing was going on. Your story got me hooked on PAW Fiction.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Most of my reading is done during lunch break at work. Usually between 30-45 minutes each day. If I can finish the story in 1 or 2 lunches I consider it short. Medium usually take a week and long is anything over a week. Now I am a fast reader too so that might skew the times a bit.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

1969cj-5 said:


> I read it on a 12 hour shift while deployed. It was a slow night and nothing was going on. Your story got me hooked on PAW Fiction.





CulexPipiens said:


> Most of my reading is done during lunch break at work. Usually between 30-45 minutes each day. If I can finish the story in 1 or 2 lunches I consider it short. Medium usually take a week and long is anything over a week. Now I am a fast reader too so that might skew the times a bit.


Thanks .... but - how long did it take you guys to read? 3hrs - 6hrs or the whole 12hrs? Curious is all ...


----------



## ms_a2gwus (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi NaeKid,
Loved your story! I could picture in my mind, that doc fainting and the nurse being all cool! It took me roughly 2.75 hrs to read.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Given the font size and page count I'd expect to have taken 90 minutes to 2 hours to read it... but since it's been about a year now... I don't exactly remember. Most of my lunch reading about 30 pages in a 45 minute time frame (give or take).


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

I can not recall how much of the shift was spent on reading. We threw the football around in thew warehouse and went to chow. I would say 8-10 hours straight through at best estimate.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Well sir, Right now, I'm on page 40, have not been able to stop reading since I started. Unfortunately for YOU, my current favorite game show is on shortly, and I've got to do the "Antenna Dance" to get it to come in properly.

I will pick back up this evening.

Also, on the note of polygamy-who cares? In MY eyes, the one can't have kids, the other can, and hell, it's a LOT better on the kids than divorce!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

If it would interest anyone, my story is now on Amazon as well for download to be read on a KindleReader or similar unit (iPad, iPhone, etc)

http://www.amazon.com/James-in-Waiparous-ebook/dp/B007JV8NT8


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Thought you might find this interesting NaeKid...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-19402508


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow ... thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok naekid I hate to blast an admin on this site but…
I have got to lay it on the line !
There are some things that are just wrong.
You sir have stooped entirely below the line!
When pure EVIL wickedness blossoms forth such as this
I feel I must stand up and be counted.
Such rapscallions as you must be faced head on and if 
Necessary SLAPPED with reality.
Now I'm not even talking about no polygamey even lower
than that.
You see my only way to read these is on an iPhone.
I have tried iBooks , kindle and ever app I can find and on
every single one the letters are less than 1/16 of an inch
high.
From now on I expect you to write stories with titles like
COMPARATIVE COLORS OF NORTH AMERICAN DIRT AS
IT INFLUENCED THE SMOKING HABITS OF BARNEY FIFE.

Now stop that weeping,blow your nose and get that pencil 
back in motion.
And this time I want to see nice BIG letters.
At least 53 pages front and back.
And no more thought provocation either.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

P.S. Reading time including time for readjustments to 
Telescopic equipment 3 hours and 28 min


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> Ok naekid I hate to blast an admin on this site but&#8230;
> I have got to lay it on the line !
> There are some things that are just wrong.
> You sir have stooped entirely below the line!
> ...


Glad you enjoyed the story .. you do realize that you could have just printed it, eh?


----------



## Chevy (Aug 20, 2012)

*Finished!!*



NaeKid said:


> Warning: There are some subjects touched-on in the story that may cause some people to quit reading in anger and want to delete it - ...


It is only 74 pages and I haven't been able to find anything that would make anyone angry.

Oops, went back and reread all the posts. I see now where the "angry" posts come from.

All of that aside, I REALLY liked the story, started and finished it tonight because it IS an interesting story, very well written. I will read another of your stories anytime, bring it on, NaeKid.

And no, why should there be anything wrong with living that way? Robert A. Heinlein in his book about Lazarus Long had a family setup like that. Didn't matter where the kids came from, they were raised by the group family, the big HAPPY group family.

If a person reads most any version of the Bible, wow, talk about all the different ways the "family" changed through the years. Oh, that's right, they had to make it fit what was going on in the world at the time.

Again, you wrote a great story! Very well written. Thank you.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Chevy said:


> It is only 74 pages and I haven't been able to find anything that would make anyone angry.
> 
> Oops, went back and reread all the posts. I see now where the "angry" posts come from.
> 
> ...


*You're thinking of " Time enough for Love" I think RH wrote it in around 1960 (??) I've read it like 3 times and agree it was and is a super book and the life style was well worth looking at...*


----------



## Chevy (Aug 20, 2012)

HozayBuck said:


> *You're thinking of " Time enough for Love" I think RH wrote it in around 1960 (??) I've read it like 3 times and agree it was and is a super book and the life style was well worth looking at...*


Ah! YES. I was thinking the Mike Smith story was Time Enough for Love but that was Stranger in a Strange Land. Yep, you are correct. I think I have read it 4 times myself. Isn't it the one where he tries to put the hustle on his mom but his younger self ALWAYS gets in the way? LOL I just finished reading A Citizen of the Galaxy for the 4th time.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Chevy said:


> Ah! YES. I was thinking the Mike Smith story was Time Enough for Love but that was Stranger in a Strange Land. Yep, you are correct. I think I have read it 4 times myself. Isn't it the one where he tries to put the hustle on his mom but his younger self ALWAYS gets in the way? LOL I just finished reading A Citizen of the Galaxy for the 4th time.


Actually he did nail her just before shipping out to WW1 where he was hit and dying when his time traveling family popped out of a time warp and saved him along with a lot of other wounded before they split 4 K years into the future..

Anybody who has never read this book is screwing the pooch...I think I gotta buy it again!!..On kindle so I'll have it ..


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey naekid I don't know how to quote so hope you find 
this.
My full time home is 6'x16'.
On wheels.
Pulled behind 2 draft horses.
My printer is made of wood and has a lead core.
My tv is 7" screen.
My wood stove takes 6" logs.
And my boy the techno genie has assured me that iPhone 
( my only computer)does not come with a printer.
You just keep writing them stories and I will get better glasses.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> Hey naekid I don't know how to quote so hope you find
> this.
> My full time home is 6'x16'.
> On wheels.
> ...


Wow!!! That's impressive!

As far as printing-goes, there are printers designed for the iPhone that you can purchase directly from the AppleStore: AppleStore link or if you want to visit a store, BestBuy also has printers that are compatable with the iPhone: BestBuy link

But, if you want to send me a PrivateMessage with some kind of address, I would be happy to print-off my story for you (for those reading, this offer is open to Jim only) and snail-mail it down to you ...


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I was going to suggest printing it at a public library, but the per-page cost would be ridiculous. :dunno:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

gypsysue said:


> I was going to suggest printing it at a public library, but the per-page cost would be ridiculous. :dunno:


I just checked Staples.com and they show $0.04 / page for printing which is a good price when you consider the average cost of paper and the cost of toner and the electricity to run it all.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

How would a person have it printed at staples? Would you have to bring in your computer (laptop) and have them get the .pdf file off it? Or burn it to a CD? 

Those of us non-techies have to ask this stuff!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

gypsysue said:


> How would a person have it printed at staples? Would you have to bring in your computer (laptop) and have them get the .pdf file off it? Or burn it to a CD?
> 
> Those of us non-techies have to ask this stuff!


Drop it on an SD-card (memory card for your camera) or a memory stick (USB ThumbDrive) or, might even be able to open an account at Staples and upload it to their server for over-night printing so that it can be picked up in the morning.

There are lots of other print-shops like that as well (Kinko's) that will print it, bind it and put on a nice cover. All I ask is that if someone does print my story that they do not sell the print-outs to anyone ... gifting it would be alright (Christmas present for a friend maybe) ...


----------

